# [CLOSED] Tiara, cat cap, Saharah, crafting Sakura items! Katt crafting an Iron Worktable



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

The Able Sisters have tiaras and cat caps today, and Saharah is wandering around my island as well. If anyone wants to swing by to shop, let me know and I’ll send you a Dodo code! I’m also crafting any of the Cherry blossom recipes, so if you bring the mats, I’ll whip something up for you. Recipes can be found here!

[EDIT] - Chops is currently crafting a lovely cosmos crown - come get a recipe! He finished! Sorry!
Now Katt is crafting an iron worktable! Katt's house is in the front to the right of the entrance, just past the Free items section.

Rules:
- Don’t trample the flowers
- DONT PICK THE FLOWERS. This was an issue. 
- Don’t take anything other than free recipes by the airport
- Please leave via the airport
- Please try to end conversations quickly if someone is leaving
- Those wanting cherry blossom items, I’ll be crafting at my house which is straight back from the airport
- Tips aren’t necessary but always appreciated! IBG, NMT, hybrids, cute furniture, fossils (need spino tail, tricera skull, iguanadon sull/torso, ankylo skull) - if you have a tip, leave it to the left of the airport by the tips sign to keep things orderly

Other things:
- Apples are my native fruit
- Northern hemisphere
- Nooks selling orange and red windflowers, red and yellow hyacinth, and white and yellow pansies
- Nooks also have a Dolly and a burgundy fax machine
- Turnip prices suck, don’t bother


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 9, 2020)

Please can i come xxx ?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> Please can i come xxx ?


DM'd you!


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (Apr 9, 2020)

Please may I visit


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 9, 2020)

can i come???? ign Phoenix from Artemis


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

CuddleThePumpkin said:


> Please may I visit





MissMelody said:


> can i come???? ign Phoenix from Artemis



Messaged you both!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 9, 2020)

hewo ~ can I come visit sahara ~~


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello! Would love to come visit the stores and Sahara.
Also will bring materials for you to craft a cherry blossom tree wall for me if that offer’s still open. (9/10 times I get dupe bamboo recipes >.>)


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Rinpane said:


> Hello! Would love to come visit the stores and Sahara.
> Also will bring materials for you to craft a cherry blossom tree wall for me if that offer’s still open. (9/10 times I get dupe bamboo recipes >.>)





BbyDeeEMILY said:


> hewo ~ can I come visit sahara ~~



Messaged you both~


----------



## Samsmilesalot (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 9, 2020)

i didnt realize how much i needed both of those items until this very moment.... i must come over x.x


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Samsmilesalot said:


> I’d love to visit!





SakuraJD said:


> i didnt realize how much i needed both of those items until this very moment.... i must come over x.x



Messages sent!


----------



## Jinxix (Apr 9, 2020)

Could I come?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Jinxix said:


> Could I come?


Sent you a DM!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

UPDATE - Chops is crafting a lovely cosmos crown if anyone wants the DIY~


----------



## amyahh (Apr 9, 2020)

hii if chops is still making the diy I would love to stop by !!


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi can I come for your able sisters shop and DIY?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

amyahh said:


> hii if chops is still making the diy I would love to stop by !!


He is! Sending the code now~

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



EpicBunny said:


> Hi can I come for your able sisters shop and DIY?


Yep! Sending you the code~!


----------



## JenjenLand (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to visit, I may have the tricera skull


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

JenjenLand said:


> Would love to visit, I may have the tricera skull



Sending you the code now~


----------



## zenni (Apr 9, 2020)

Omg I love those overalls! Would love to come if you have space~


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

zenni said:


> Omg I love those overalls! Would love to come if you have space~


Yep, I have space! DMing you~


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 9, 2020)

Can i come over


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Ireuna said:


> Can i come over


Sent you a DM!


----------



## dianthus-alpinus (Apr 9, 2020)

may I please visit? I'd love to buy a tiara! ^^


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

dianthus-alpinus said:


> may I please visit? I'd love to buy a tiara! ^^


Sure! Sending you a DM now


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 9, 2020)

May I visit? I'd love to buy a white cat hood and get the recipe. I can bring you a pansy table recipe if you don't have one c:


----------



## Stelline (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd be happy to come shop if you've got open space!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Hermione Granger said:


> May I visit? I'd love to buy a white cat hood and get the recipe. I can bring you a pansy table recipe if you don't have one c:



Sure thing! I don't have that recipe yet, that'd be lovely! DMing you the code now


----------



## Brendies (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I stop by? 
i have some orange cosmos


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Stelline said:


> I'd be happy to come shop if you've got open space!


I do! I'll DM you

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Brendies said:


> Can I stop by?
> i have some orange cosmos


Sure! I'll DM you the code once someone else is done


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Brendies said:


> Can I stop by?
> i have some orange cosmos





Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I would love to stop by!



Messaged you both


----------



## 0ni (Apr 9, 2020)

may i visit saharah?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Eiji said:


> may i visit saharah?


DMd you!


----------



## Akucumber (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to come visit if you're still open!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Akucumber said:


> I would love to come visit if you're still open!



I am! Give me about 5 minutes and I'll send you a code 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Looks like Chops is done crafting


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 9, 2020)

can i come by i would really like to buy that crown


----------



## ZombieKayy (Apr 9, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

Ashariel said:


> can i come by i would really like to buy that crown





ZombieKayy said:


> May I come by?



I'll send my Dodo code shortly! 

FYI for all else - Katt is crafting an Iron Worktable if anyone wants the DIY!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## MollyMakAttack (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to drop by!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come when there’s room?


----------



## solace (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey you, 

Can I drop by?


----------



## Spends (Apr 9, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

MollyMakAttack said:


> I would love to drop by!





TheFinest said:


> Can I come when there’s room?


 Sent you both codes!




solace said:


> Hey you,
> 
> Can I drop by?





Spends said:


> May I please visit?



I'll send out your codes once they're done!


----------



## ryuk (Apr 9, 2020)

hello, interested in buying the tiaras, can i stop by?


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 9, 2020)

Is Katt still crafting?


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

Can we visit too?


----------



## Dev from Bep Island (Apr 9, 2020)

May I come as well?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

xoons said:


> hello, interested in buying the tiaras, can i stop by?



sure, I’ll DM


FaerieRose said:


> Is Katt still crafting?



She is! I’ll DM you




Restin said:


> Can we visit too?


 Yes, I’ll add you to my list!




Dev from Bep Island said:


> May I come as well?



Adding you to the list!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

ALSO, please don’t pick my flowers. I found a chunk missing. If you ask first I can probably give you some, but don’t take without asking


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to come for Katt's DIY please?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 9, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

srednivashtar said:


> Hi! I'd like to come for Katt's DIY please?





th8827 said:


> May I come over?



DMing you both


----------



## ArtschoolWallflower (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi may I come over? Thank you!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2020)

Would I be able to visit? :3


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

ArtschoolWallflower said:


> Hi may I come over? Thank you!





peachycrossing9 said:


> Would I be able to visit? :3



DMing you! Opal is also making a bamboo speaker


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey would love to come if possible!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

rawrrawrmonster said:


> Hey would love to come if possible!


Sent a DM!

ALSO after this I’m closing up for dinner and errands. I might open back up in an hour or so!


----------



## ViviofRaccoonDen (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd really like the blossom bag and the pond and to raid your flowers if you have room!

Edit after now seeing your errands post: later is fine, no rush!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 9, 2020)

ViviofRaccoonDen said:


> I'd really like the blossom bag and the pond and to raid your flowers if you have room


You can come since we posted at the same time haha. I assume you mean raid the shop flowers. I’ll DM you!


----------

